# Happy Tails in Carthage MO



## Sadie Girl (Jun 17, 2010)

Does anyone have knowledge of this breeder?


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Sadie Girl said:


> Does anyone have knowledge of this breeder?


I live very close by but have not ever bought anything from Linda. I have seen dogs that she has produced at training classes in my area. PM me for additional information.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

*Happy Tails in Carthage, MO*

Hello

I can tell you quite a lot about Linda and Julie, you are welcome to email me at [email protected] or I guess PM me here (I'm thinking that is Private Message) and I will try to watch for it.

Almost 2 years ago I purchased a parti boy from Happy Tails. He healed my heart. He's quite large (my Baby Cow! you can find a post about him here). He was sold on a spay/neuter contract. His sire was tested - OFA and Cerf. I do not know about his dam.

Shortly after that, I purchased Antoinette from Linda and from Kay Teel. Neither of her parents were tested, however, she is a gem and is being shown to her AKC Championship. 

Since our relationship mentors both ways, Linda has increased her testing practices and Kay has tested VWD, OFA and CERF on Annie's ancestors for me.

They've also been VERY receptive to structure and confirmation evaluation, inviting me up to go over litters and for me, they've let me visit and work with the dogs, bathe, groom and be with the vet as he docked tails and dew claws on the new pups, vaccinated and wormed. (Fun stuff!)

Linda and Julie both attend Annie's AKC shows (driving up to 10 hours sometimes!) and although considered "pet breeders" by the fancy, they have been entirely supportive of our show career.

I can walk a fine line here... I've discussed Linda and Kay and their breeding practices many times with my ARPC (Apricot Red Poodle Club) Mentors and my All Around Mentor Michele Polito (The Allure Pet Salon) what I like - love even and what I would change.

Linda has some wonderful dogs, and I have referred her several times to friends who purchased partis (and a solid) from her. I have taken a 6 month red male home with me and Citysocialized him before he went to live in Shreveport, LA. All of these pups have grown into wonderful much loved pets.

There are areas where she, like many other "pet breeders" can be criticized but many areas where she is doing a wonderful job.

Also, any breeder who puts time and money into learning and improving and testing (whether they always have in the past or are now accepting testing as a MUST), in my opinion, is trying to do the right thing.

Tabatha


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

NOLA Standards said:


> Also, any breeder who puts time and money into learning and improving and testing (whether they always have in the past or are now accepting testing as a MUST), in my opinion, is trying to do the right thing.
> 
> Tabatha



I agree 
I am really glad they are getting more involved with the testing and you and Annie's show career


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

These people are no longer breeding and did not do right by me and their puppies they sold me.


----------



## Sadie Girl (Jun 17, 2010)

I bought 5-year-old Sadie from Linda about 2 1/2 years ago. Sadie's a gem and obviously had been socialized well. Can't really complain but I do know that she stopped her "hobby" after her husband's death.


----------

